
I trolled my IRS scammers for weeks and learned something really dark - zmh
http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/personalfinance/i-trolled-my-irs-scammers-for-weeks-and-learned-something-really-dark/ar-AAj5YwO?li=BBnb7Kz
======
eveningcoffee
_I wondered if most of them were just desperate people reading scripts._

It does not matter if were they previously desperate or not. They were
committing a crime. If you want to see a western side of similar scams, I
would highly recommend you to watch Wolf of the Wall Street.

Unless these people were forced to do this, I do not have pity. This is not
indifferent from stealing money on streets of India.

~~~
cpncrunch
The important question is whether they knew they were committing a crime. Did
all of Bernie Madoff's employees end up in jail? I'm pretty sure most of them
didn't have any idea what he was doing, but feel free to correct me.

~~~
cpncrunch
Strange that anyone would downvote this. More info on Madoff's employees:

[http://www.cbsnews.com/news/madoffs-other-victims-his-
former...](http://www.cbsnews.com/news/madoffs-other-victims-his-former-
employees/)

Clearly not everyone was in on the "scam" in this instance. I'm not sure why
people seem to think that this Indian scam was any different. It doesn't
really seem to be giving the employees the benefit of the doubt.

They're told to call a person and say that this person has money owing.
They're told that the IRS is their employer. There's no reason to
automatically assume that all the call-centre staff are in on the scam.

------
triplee
Glad to see more going into this, but it's definitely not the end of this
scam. My father just got hit, and they were calling him (he didn't answer
because I told him not to) on Friday of last week.

This is an international scam, and multiple federal and state agencies in the
US are looking into it, glad to hear other governments are too.

------
smkellat
The initial arrests are likely not the end of the matter. The call centers
weren't just in India. Suspects were spread across a wide variety of other
countries too, alas.

------
mywittyname
This doesn't really sound like trolling. He just completed the scam without
having to pay money.

~~~
phibz
He's no HoaxHotel.

------
ge96
My phone rings everyday, at least once. Get that same mumbled message about
IRS and it's from random numbers.

